# Gotoh Telecaster Humbucker Bridge Dimensions



## MikeHYA (Jun 19, 2010)

Could someone give me the dimensions (length/Width) of this bridge? i cant seem to find them anywhere. thanks to all 

heres a link

Chrome Gotoh Humbucking Telecaster Bridge | Allparts.com


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

you can download the details here as well
Gotoh Humbucker Tele Bridge, Chrome


----------



## MikeHYA (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks a ton copper


----------

